# My ‘84/250wr Husqvarna dirtbike.



## Huskybill (Nov 12, 2019)

Here she is my husky dirtbike.
Can’t ride anymore I have eight huskys left.


----------



## Leeroy (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 12, 2019)

She was in a barn for 30+ years when I got her.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Cool bike! That brings back a lot of good memories from the early to late 1970's. I had a lot of friends that rode Husky, CZ, Bultaco, Ossa, Maico, Montessa, etc.

Husky was always a good performer, no matter what kind of racing you were into. I never owned one myself, but I sure rode plenty of them.


----------

